
ISC Committee: Snooper's charter fails on spying powers and privacy protections - darkr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/09/intelligence_security_committee_report_on_investigatory_powers_bill/
======
darkr
Surprisingly, The Register seems to have the best coverage on this.

The Committee report can be found here[1]

1:
[https://regmedia.co.uk/2016/02/09/isc_report_draft_investiga...](https://regmedia.co.uk/2016/02/09/isc_report_draft_investigatory_powers_bill.pdf)

